
24B clicks show mobile ad fraud is rampant: 8 networks are 100% fraudulent - coloneltcb
https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/05/24-billion-clicks-show-mobile-ad-fraud-is-rampant-8-networks-are-100-fraudulent/
======
Analemma_
Do we really need to have this article over and over? The ad market prices in
fraud automatically: if fraud goes up, then conversions per click/view goes
down and so CPC goes down with it. Whatever advertisers are paying for clicks
is the fraud-aware price.

~~~
brianwawok
What I never get is who is making money off these?

Surely Google doesn't want to risk damage to it's billing dollar brand.

So it's fake websites selling fake ads with click robots to make money from
Google? Is this really a hard to solve problem?

~~~
baybal2
It is. The few online ads pioneers went down due to that. Google succeed
because they were moderately capable of fighting it.

------
pascalxus
This doesn't surprise me. Mostly price insensitive, with no calculation of
ROI, the Big Brand names dominate Ad buys, thus setting it's prices and
allowing such fraud to thrive.

